# Kempton....



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

Kempton ladies sing this song...
Doo dah..
Doo dah....


Ok, enough of that....

Got to the show and started queuing at 11:23, the queue was HUGE!!!!
By 11:53 had moved about 20 foot...

While waiting saw a couple of forummers come and go join the back of the queue, then two others who stayed with us chatting about how slow moving the queue seemed to be and whether we should go to the pub for a couple of hours and come back later.

One of the show organisers announced that due to the amount of people there, they had to wait for people to leave before letting more in, so it could be more than an hour before we got in.

So, decision was made, and off we went to the pub.....

Got a phone call at 14:00 telling us that the queue was gone, so back to the show we went.

Over all it was a good show, plenty to look at still even though so many people had already been through, and after chatting to numerous stall holders, they had all had a pretty good day sales wise.

Stayed for about an hour, then back to the pub with a number of forummers, old friends and new.

Very enjoyable day


----------

